# Eye Candy



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Naja pallida









Zhaoermia mangshanensis









Gabby's shed fangs...Good idea to stay away from these..Scale is cm









Atheris chlorechis









Gabby at the "snake room" Christmas party, she had a bit too much to drink.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fantastic photographs Al, love the last one, Gabby does not look impressed in the slightest.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics as always, the scales and colouration on the Zhaoermia mangshanensis is amazing!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

whoa they can shed fangs? cool!!! Gabby looks soo sweet lol. You have soe gorgeous snakes!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

stunning pics love the one at the xmas party


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

Naja pallida's are my favourites, fab snakes!! : victory:


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the colouration on the mangshan viper!!!

Have you got any vids of it Al? If not can I be cheeky and request you do one :lol2:

Edit: Scratch that last request, I found it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what an impressive set of fangs, definately wouldnt want those embedded in you


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

For a moment then the idiot in me thought the scale was inches, I was about to re-consider my career choice :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

little red is looking lovely!! and gabby dosnt look impressed with her make over :lol2: she has a bit of an eeek face


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Imagine getting them fangs pierced into you! I think i'd be glad of the venom after going through that pain. Cool snakes by the way and i like the pic of the Gabby.: victory:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

I LOVE the mangshan pit vipers seriously beautiful

Al - do you know if the zoo he went to had any luck breeding?

and on an unrelated note - hows the feas vipers - they are stunning lol

great pics and gabby does look a little pissed there haha

Erik


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> I LOVE the mangshan pit vipers seriously beautiful
> 
> Al - do you know if the zoo he went to had any luck breeding?
> 
> ...


Yes, the Zoo has reported eggs in the incubator....
I also know of a few private individuals who already have babies.

The Fea's are okay..not much to report other than a brief video clip is is included in this months "Mixed Bag of Snakes"


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

fantastic thats great news on the mangshans


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

love the christmas party pic


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

amazin pictures as usual. love the Atheris chlorechis it's stunning


Katie


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Naja pallida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bloody daring to do that last pic i must say lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Little (HUGE) red looks fabulous!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> bloody daring to do that last pic i must say lol


You have no idea! :grin1: She tried to eat the damn thing!


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Superb snakes and a sense of humour, excellent!


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

Incredible pictures of amazing snakes. Eye candy's a bit of an understatement I think, very nice


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

ooh them snakes are stunnin, i love the 2nd one  wow, that last pics funni lol bless 
wicked pics


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You really do have some amazing snakes; fancy a lodger?


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

Gabby is so beautiful, i'm really jealous :no1:


----------

